# Pre para microfonos dinamicos o alta impedancia



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2009)

amigos del foro...vengo a traerles mi ultimo y más imperfecto aún invento...

lo publiqué en otro foro pero no recuerdo cual era y no pude terminarlo, asi que como hoy lo terminé lo pongo aquí mismo.

ya esta patentado bajo las "DJDRACO copyright"    y funciona de maravillas (aunque con posible y facilitas mejoras)

consta de un preamplificador, 4 resistores, 1 llave doble de 3 puntos, y 2 jack de 6,3

es un pre que sirve para microfonos dinamicos o alta impedancia con solo cambiar de posicion la llave.

lo probe esta tarde y funciona de maravillas y con mi voz que es hermosa obivamente...

aqui les dejo el circuito y las fotos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2009)

nadie comenta sobre mi invento? (aunque no se si lo invente yo o alguien en asia menor ya lo hizo)

solo mide 2cm x 2cm y preamplifica todo tipo de capsulas y microfonos dinamicos. incluso guitarra electroacustica.

pronto voy a subir otro de mis inventos...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 19, 2009)

Hola amigos, el circuito funciona perfecto y amplifica toda clase de microfonos y capsulas, de hecho lo probe ya con microfono dinámico 600ohms con cable e inalambrico, con micros electret de alta impedancia, y con mi guitarra electroacustica.

funciona bien y a todos les da la misma ganancia, peeero, el problema estaba en el pote de entrada....para micros electret el pote debia estar al minimo (cercano a tierra) para que la señal pase y se escuche...

en cambio para dinamicos el pote debe estar casi al maximo para que la señal pase y se ecuche...

pero en ninguno de los 2 casos el pote funciona de pote, entonces resolvi que funciona como resistores en serie y en paralelo con la señal..

despues de varias mediciones deduje lo siguiente (miren el circuito) pero al simularlo no me da ni cerca, entonces lo voy a hacer (real) y lo voy a probar...

saludos....espero que lo disfruten


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 19, 2009)

Tu invento estámuy bien, y es más que probable que te lo plagie, pero creo que no tiene nada que ver con el enchufe ese raro.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 19, 2009)

yo creo que mis ideas son muy buenas y puedo seguir inventando...eso de robar o patentar algo para venderlo...me da asco, yo prefiero compartir mis ideas e inventos.

y el post no es solo para el enchufe es para todos los inventos que quieran compartir


----------



## alexus (Ago 19, 2009)

draco!  genio!

es lo que andaba buscando! 

un pre pra el mis de mis equipos de radio! me salvastes, electret y dinamico en la misma plaquetita!

gracias! un abrazo!

EDIT 1: CREO QUE UN BUEN METODO PARA ARMARLO ES EL MANHATAN!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 19, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> EDIT 1: CREO QUE UN BUEN METODO PARA ARMARLO ES EL MANHATAN!



Y uno bueno para que ande es agregar algunos condensadores.
Fijate qué pasa al usar un electret con la tensión que llega al operacional.
Y cuando conectás un dinámico... ¿860Ω?


Y como esos hay otros. Revisá bien el circuito, porque no va a caminar así como esta, o al menos no va a caminar bien.


Saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 19, 2009)

claro, hay que polarizar el electret, y eso........


----------



## Cacho (Ago 19, 2009)

Más allá de la polarización, fijate qué pasa después con la continua: Llega a la entrada del operacional.

En la conexión del electret tenés casi 13,5V y después del divisor de voltaje (86kΩ y 1kΩ) de donde se toma la señal, te quedan 0,15V de continua más la señal de audio. Eso va al 071.

Ganancia de -100=> A la salida hay constantemente -15V y el 071 y sólo se despega de ese voltaje por las variaciones que meta el audio. Definitivamente ese 071 no es un operacional feliz.

Para muestra basta un botón.
Si mirás con detalle el circuito, no te digo que podés hacer una sotana, pero una linda camisa, seguro.

Saludos


----------



## NIKONIKONIKONIKO (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola dj draco. Te hago una pregunta. Quiero armar tu pre para un amplificador que estoy haciendo con unos stk4048ii, me aprece un invento genial la verdad y pienso usarlo para amplificar una guitarra electroacustica y un microfono comun (dinamico creeria, no tengo mucha idea).
Queria saber:
-de que valor es el potenciometro de la salida y si es logaritmico o lineal - la llave es una sola que cambia las dos del esquematico al mismo tiempo no?
-cuanto consumiria esto?, mi idea es acoplarlo a la fuente del amplificador que aun no arme, por eso.
Desde ya muchas gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## alexus (Sep 17, 2009)

nadie ronda por aqui....

como seria el circuito con las modificaciones que habria que hacerle cacho?

disculpa mi ignoracnia...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 18, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> como seria el circuito con las modificaciones que habria que hacerle cacho?



Honestamente, habría que diseñarlo entero de nuevo.
Cada cambio que se le fuera introduciendo haría que se debiera cambiar algo más y va a terminar siendo una cosa totalmente distinta a lo que es ahora.

Consejo: Buscá un pre de micrófono (con control de ganancia) y adosale a la entrada un circuito para polarizar el electret (condensador de desacople incluido) y la llave para cortarle la alimentación y tener la posibilidad de usar uno dinámico. Va a ser muchísimo más simple.


Saludos


----------



## alexus (Sep 18, 2009)

mi idea es amplificar un microfono de palma, de equipos de radioaficion. 

no soy muy bueno gugliando, capaz que tenes algo............


----------



## Cacho (Sep 18, 2009)

Revisá un poco el foro, que hay más de tres de esos en "Audio: Pequeña Señal"


----------



## alexus (Sep 18, 2009)

no logro encntrarlos....


que me dices de estos? 

cual te convence mas?

http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/notas19/nota33.html

http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2008/05/preamplificador-para-electrec-con-op.html

http://www.ksitodo.com.ar/pre_mcf1.html

http://www.lu1dma.com.ar/grupooeste/pre.html


----------



## Cacho (Sep 18, 2009)

Al primer y cuarto link no pude entrar, y de los otros  me gustó más el segundo por simplicidad (usa un operacional). Además se puede controlar la ganancia cambiando R2 por 50k y R1 por un pote de 10k en serie con una resistencia baja (470 Ohm o similar).

También es fáciul adaptarlo a una fuente simétrica. Todo es cuestión de disponibilidad...

Ojo que no tiene alimentación para un electret. Tendrías que agregársela a la izquierda del primer condensador de 10uf, a la entrada.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Sep 19, 2009)

a ver ahora:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota24.html

http://www.lu1dma.com.ar/grupooeste/pre.htm


----------



## Cacho (Sep 19, 2009)

Sólo el segundo se ve bien, pero el que te comentaba antes sigue siendo preferible (a mi gusto) por la simplicidad de las modificaciones, además de que el autor está registrado en el foro y puede contestar tus preguntas.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Sep 19, 2009)

ok. 

creo que esta: http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota24.htm


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2009)

Ahora sí me aparece el circuito.
Este maneja una entrada balanceada y se ve más completo. Según para qué lo vayas a usar puede ser más interesante.

Si no tenés experiencia en audio, andá por el de J. F. Vergaray por ser simple y tener al autor "a mano". Si te tira más un desafío (y tenés un mic balanceado), andá por este último que posteaste.
Tené en cuenta que a los dos les vas a tener que agregar una alimentación para el mic en caso de usar un electret.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Sep 20, 2009)

el mic es "una pastilla dinamica" de las utilizadas en equipos de radioaficion. como sabras, en usb (banda lateral) el audio es lo primordial...

ese es el uso que pienso darle, usarlo con "un ptt"...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2009)

Cualquiera de los dos deberá andar para lo que querés, entonces. Elegí uno y dale nomás, que no son muy complejos.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Sep 21, 2009)

cual te gusta mas a ti? 

el de saber...?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 21, 2009)

Este me parece muy superior a cualquiera de los dos que tenés en danza. De tener que armar uno, iría más por algo de este estilo.

Está pensado como la entrada de una consola, pero se entiende dónde dejar de armar ;-).

De hacer una etapa mixta de entrada, prefiero un circuito más elaborado, aunque el de webelectronica parece simpático.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Sep 22, 2009)

no entendi muy bien cual es el o los esquemas que me interesarian para armar, del enlace que adjuntastes, agradezco me dijeras! jeje

etapa mixta de entrada?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 23, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> no entendi muy bien cual es el o los esquemas que me interesarian para armar, del enlace que adjuntastes, agradezco me dijeras!


Decime qué te presenta dudas... Está todo bastante aclarado en el texto del artículo.




alexus dijo:


> etapa mixta de entrada?


Etapa discreta: Todos componentes discretos (transistores)
Etapa integrada: Componentes integrados (operacionales)
Etapa mixta: A que no adivinás

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Sep 23, 2009)

jeje etapa mixta....

te animas a pasarme el circuito qeu me interesaria de tu nick?

porque no logro darme cuenta!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 23, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> te animas a pasarme el circuito qeu me interesaria de tu *nick*?



Mi nick no tiene circuitos, por lo menos que yo sepa...

Si hablás del *link* leyendo un poco tenés claro que la primera parte es la conexión de una fuente phantom (esa es la base que podés usar para el electret) y después tenés tres opciones de pre. Una con un transformador a la entrada, otra "común" hecha como un amplificador de instrumentación (esta es la más accesible para hacer) y la tercera es un integrado solito. El transformador es caro y el integrado de la tercera es muy difícil de conseguir (y debe ser caro también).
Me quedo con la opción que te decía antes.

El artículo sigue con controles de tono y ortas yerbas. Si tenés ganas de armarte uno, leélo. Y si no, también, que nunca está de más leer un poco.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Sep 24, 2009)

a ver si acerte? jejejejeje


duda: "un cable de la pastilla" a + y - IN respectivamente?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 24, 2009)

Esos dos circuitos te pueden servir, sí señor.

Con las entradas, si tenés un mic con salida balanceada, así como decís.
Si no tenés salida balanceada, una entrada (usualmente la "-") va a tierra).

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Sep 25, 2009)

que es salida balanceada? yo tengo los 2 cables de la pastilla, que van al equipo


----------



## Cacho (Sep 25, 2009)

Señal balanceada.

Si los dos cablecitos llevan una señal balanceada, van como te dije. Si no llevan una balanceada, van de la otra manera.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Sep 25, 2009)

no seas asi! jejeje soy de coco duro!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 26, 2009)

Viejo, no sé qué cápsula tengas vos. Tengo la bola de cristal en el taller, no consigo el flyback que se le quemó (es un modelo rumano que ya no se fabrica).

Revisá lo que usás y fijate qué dice (primero que nada). Seguramente tiene un contacto para tierra además de los dos cables si es balanceada. Otra cosa no puedo adivinar (no estoy muy avanzado en mi curso de Tarot egipcio. Si me esperás 6 o 7 meses puede que mi profesora me enseñe a crear esos canales mágicos con las cartas y puedo ver qué es lo que usás.

Lo que estás preguntando equivale a que yo te pregunte: "Tengo un equipo de radioaficionado y salen 4 cablecitos. ¿Cuál es la antena y cuál es la alimentación? ¿Y no tiene conexión de tierra?"

Saludos


----------



## torrevino (Sep 5, 2010)

veo q*UE* es viejo el post, pero pretunto, a que tipo de amplificador va conectado tu pre?


----------



## guscastor (Sep 15, 2010)

DJ Dracco, una duda. el primer post que pusiste con el tl071 si funciona por que necesito un pre para microfono dinamico (600 ohms). Saludos.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Sep 22, 2010)

Yo hice este de CEKIT  y me funciono perfecto espero que a alguien le sirva saludos


----------



## santiago61 (Jun 26, 2013)

Somacruz dijo:


> Yo hice este de CEKIT  y me funciono perfecto espero que a alguien le sirva saludos



Perdon por revivir este tema...pero no quise abrir un tema nuevo sabiendo que ya estaba este...bueno les comento que queiro hacer un pre para conectar un microfono Dinamico a la pc...me decidi por este previo de Cekit ya que es muy sencillo y tiene pcb...el tema es que me perdi con el tema de las conexiones balanceadas al previo ...se que el 2 es el vivo o fase , el 3 la contrafase o retorno..y el 1 la malla o pantalla pero no se adonde conectarlo al previo.. ¿va a masa del circuito o no va conectado a nada?

desde ya agradezco su ayuda...

Pd: una duda luego del previo lo conecta a la entrada de mic o la entrada del linea de la on board?


----------



## crimson (Jun 26, 2013)

Hola santiago61, en este caso, la malla va a masa (GND).
Saludos C


----------



## santiago61 (Jun 26, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Hola santiago61, en este caso, la malla va a masa (GND).
> Saludos C



Gracias! Crimson por la pronta respuesta...otra dudilla, la salida del previo lo conecto a la entrada Line-In o la entrada Mic? (onboard)...por lo que lei la entrada Line-In esta preparada para conectar fuentes de sonido preamplificadas...como en este caso, pero es estereo la misma. Gracias


----------



## crimson (Jun 26, 2013)

Hola santiago61, la entrada ideal es la de LINE IN, porque la de MIC es preamplificada, te saturaría. El tema es que line in es una entrada estéreo, tendrías que usar un miniplug estéreo, conectando juntas las puntas Tip/Ring y el sleeve a masa. Por supuesto, el cable de masa, conectado al sleeve (vástago) y los dos vivos al capacitor C3 y R7.
Saludos C


----------



## santiago61 (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracias Crimson! no me quedan mas que palabras de agradecimineto! apenas lleve a cabo el montaje y lo pruebe comento cuales fueron los resultados! y algunas fotos... Saludos!


----------

